
I’m Creating A Platform For Platforms Of Platforms - harscoat
http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2010/12/im-creating-a-platform-for-platforms-of-platforms.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+FeldThoughts+%28Feld+Thoughts%29
======
spitfire
ahh, but is it social?

